# Cories and air supply



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So cory catfish breathe air from the surface right?

Well, I was just wondering why they seem to be breathing really hard under the water. Is there something wrong? Should I add a bubbler, or are the water condidions just not too good? It seems to have happened recently.

The ammonia is at .25 and the nitrite is the same, .25. I am trying to lower them with water changes. The temp is between 76 and 78. I have some live plants. 

So is there something wrong with them? Or is this normal?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Do water changes to bring the ammonia and nitrites down. If you have been trying to lower the nitrites/ammonia with water changes, and it still hasn't come down you could have them from your tap... What do you use for conditioner?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

All fish breathe at a rate faster than humans, but they should not have their gills racing, that means that they're stressed or depleted of oxygen. Thats probably both because your ammonia, and nitrites.Depleted oxygen and poison water means that they are going to the surface for air. Cories are great because they tell you that a water change is overdue. Just keep the water changes going. What is your filter? Gallon aquarium? and other tank mates?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

But can they breathe air from the water or just from the surface?

And my tank is 29g

It has a REALLY nice canister/hanging 70g filter

And the tankmates are 1 paradise gourami, 3 albino cories, 1 green no-eyed cory (Zatoichi), and 2 ivory snails.

I am doing water changes (well I only did one so far for the nitrite and ammonia so its not in my water seeing as its been neutral before with other fish I've had)

But what water changes should I do? I am doing 35% every saturday. Should I do it more frequently? Like 15% every tuesday and thursday or something?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was adviced to do a daily 10% water chage, when all 3 of my tanks went through a nasty re-cycle. But I didn't find that they worked so ended up adding Bio-spira, finished the re-cycle in 36hrs.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

10% everyday is ideal. And YES corys can take gulps from the surface to get oxygen, but they cannot breathe like people or labyrinth fish from the air.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Kageshi,
It sounds like your tank has been setup for while. A 35% w/c once a week should be fine, considering tank size and the fish that you have. Fast breathing and trips to the surface are normal behaviour for cories. They store air in thier swim bladder (if I'm not mistaken). They also extract O2 from the water through thier gills.
However; you have what I call a tank spike. Something has caused your bio to stop working as well as it should. Assuming that you have gravel...when is the last time you cleaned your gravel out? Waste can collect in the gravel, and decompose over time. An undergravel filter can assist you if that's the problem.
My 2nd guess is that you're overfeeding your fish. In extreme cases, that can cause a tank spike in a few hours. Slight overfeeding can cause a problem over a few days.
I suggest you siphon at least 1/3 of the gravel out, and wash it well. Change about 1/2 of the water during this time, using whatever water conditioner you normally use. Don't feed the fish for a day or two! They'll be fine, don't worry. I'm willing to bet your water parameters will return to normal quickly. Don't change the filter media during this time. You'll need it to rebuild your bio.
Best of luck!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you! Just last night I noticed that water is alot clearer then it usually is. And yes, I was overfeeding my fish. I just cant resist those hungry little eyes. That are always hungry. Hahaha.

Ummm. Ok. And yes, I need to syphon the gravel and I will do so today. I can see little pieces of food or waste rise into the air as the cories sweep the gravel.

Thank you for your advice, it seems to be going well. I will test the water tomorrow and give you guys the reading. 

But how do I siphon a tank that is planted? I am slowly planting it but I cant really siphon it without destroying the plants it seems. Any advice?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

All my tanks are bare-bottom, since I'm a breeder. Plants just get in my way. So I'm sure there's a LOT of people that can help you on that...better then I can. I'd suggest a gravel vac (available at most stores), but there might be something better.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a gravel vac. I'm just thinking of when my whole tank is fully planted and if there is any siphon at all the plants will be sucked into it. Does anyone see this? Hahaha. Thanks anyway!


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Depending on how many plants you currently have......around the plants you can hover the gravel vac close above the gravel to get the loose stuff and go deeper where there are no plants.


----------

